# how long have you been keeping reptiles?



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

i own yet again 4 months


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

16years, well this is my 17th


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

12 years up to date


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

about 4-5 months


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

11 years here


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

7 months here :mf_dribble:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

since i was 7 (with a couple of forced 'gap years') that makes it 32 years !


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

about 2 years i been keeping geckos. had toads and stuff when i was younger tho


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Been keeping herps since 1986.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Since October. 5-6 months?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

since age 15,I'll be 35 in June so 20 years this year,however a large proportion of that (12 years) was with just three species only,Boa Constrictor Imperator,Python molurus molurus and,would you believe,Thamnophis.


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

22 Years here!!!...All started with a pair of red sided garters (_Thamnophis sirtalis infernalis)_ when I was nearly eight! :smile: 

Mum & Dad had NO idea just what they were letting themselves in for!!! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

well im 12 now been into this stuff since i was 3 and have kept exoticsfor bout 3 years now or more:grin1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

13 in and around but only 10 practical. Started with a royal, brazilian rainbow boa and a couple kings. LOL 10 years is more than half my life


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

4 years here.
Majoritively snakes (colubrids) but had bearded dragons and tortoises aswell.
Now have 22 snakes but did have nearly 50 in early 2006


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

2 year's for me! Got 4 beardie's (1male 3female!) and i'm hoping they will breed this year! (finger's crossed!):no1:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

since the start of November last year so about 5 months


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Helped out with Gators, Crocs, Rock python, Burm & Retic for 6 years when I was a kid. Kept my own for 9 years... With about a 15 year gap in the middle.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

15 years of pleasure


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

15 years also... where dit go? ​


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

about 6 months, it all started with one leo and i sort of got addicted i think:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

21 years  from corns to cobra's and beardies to caimen.

Far tamer these days mind LOL

p x


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

This is my 4th year  Which is pretty scary to think, as I can still remember clearly first toying with the idea of buying a beardie after seeing their adorable faces pressed up against the glass at me (or a leo, depending on how much space I could create!). My first was my wee beardie, followed by the Tegu a year or so later - and since October last year, four skinks and another tegu!

I have always wanted reptiles, but when I was younger my mum heard "salmonella" used in context with them and refused to let me have one - after I was promised that I could have a terrapin when I was about 12, which left me really gutted  I guess Im making up for lost time now...


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Been keeping for about 4 years now and im 14:smile:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Ummm.... Since monday!:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

15/16 years, i forget exactly lol


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

12 years.


----------



## sall (Jan 2, 2007)

a year on my own but parents have loads so been around the for 27 years


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

24 years with alot of gaps when i was in the marines and then the fire service


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

Been keeping reptiles off and on for the last ten years. My first were a couple of house geckos, and a 'bibron's' which was infact a moorish. Times when i haven't kept reptiles has been due to landlords whilst at uni.


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

2.5 years. I'm such a newb! :smile:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

About 30 years for me.


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

one year for me


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

3-4 months here  im so addicted now!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

nearly 3 years now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

28 years, but not continuously - I have had periods of not having any, but I bought my first snakes in 1979.


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

4 months and am addicted already :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

6 years now


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Got our first one around 14 years ago XD


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

25 years for me. 

Started with one of those dreaded wc royals back in the 80's when i was a kid.

was a present so didnt have any kit for it to start with and spen hours trying to get it to feed by dragging a mouse across the floor on a bit of cotton !!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

This wouldve been so much better if it was a poll.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

15 years.

Seriousely felt like quitting last year.........


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

comming up for 23 years : victory:


----------



## robd999 (Oct 31, 2007)

39 years - but considered myself a petkeeper for the first 5 or 6. So about 33 as a herpetologist / breeder.


----------



## Exotic lover (Nov 10, 2007)

10 years for me but most of those were with tortoises only recently acquired the lizards.


----------



## Wullie (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont even own one!!!!!!!!!!!but have been the 'responsible':whistling2: adult with my sons collection for 5 years. he is now 13

Wullie


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

been keeping reps since i was 7, but been breeding since 9. so... keeping for 6 years, for breeding 4 years


----------



## monkeymandude (Nov 21, 2007)

just under a week  :lol2:


----------

